# Do I have access to my child's Credit Union savings?



## Mel84 (17 May 2014)

I set up a Credit Union account for my daughter when she was born. It's in her name and I said at the time I wanted no one but her to be able to withdraw from it, obviously when she's 18. I'm just wondering, as she's only 2, is this actually the case or am I responsible for that money because she's underage? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiskar (18 May 2014)

In our credit union the parent cannot make withdrawals on behalf of the child once they pass the age of 12. Then they alone can make withdrawals.


----------



## Mel84 (23 May 2014)

Great, thanks


----------

